# [gelöst] Speedport LTE II + WLAN-Drucker (HP P1102W)



## Homerclon (2. Juli 2013)

*[gelöst] Speedport LTE II + WLAN-Drucker (HP P1102W)*

Hab hier ein Problem, das mich langsam zur Weißglut bringt.
Wir haben heute neuen Router bekommen von Telekom, ein _Speedport LTE II_. (Nicht meine Entscheidung gewesen.)
Über diesen wollte ich wieder wie mit dem alten Router (ebenfalls Speedport-Modell, _W502V Typ A_) den Drucker (_HP LaserJet Pro P1102W_) über WLAN im Netzwerk einbinden.
Beim alten Router kein Problem gewesen. Erst per USB-Kabel an einem PC angeschlossen um Konfiguration zu erledigen, danach konnten alle anderen PCs im Netzwerk darauf zugreifen. USB-Verbindung war nicht mehr nötig.

Nun mit dem neuen Router, gleiche Prozedur, per USB-Kabel angeschlossen um Konfiguration vorzunehmen.
Laut Installationsprogramm kann der Drucker mit Router kommunizieren (WLAN-Daten werden also korrekt übernommen - bestätigt auch der Testdruck den man über das Gerät selbst startet, dort stehen die korrekten WLAN-Daten drin), aber Computer kann nicht mit Drucker kommunizieren.
Ich hab verschiedenste Optionen im Router deaktiviert, sowie Firewall des PCs deaktiviert, die die Kommunikation behindern könnte. Keine Änderung.

Die Browser-Konfigurationsseite des Druckers lässt sich auch nicht mehr aufrufen, kommt immer "Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung".
Über USB angeschlossen funktioniert der Drucker noch Problemlos, aber nur an einem PC angeschlossen. Am USB-Port des Routers funktioniert es nicht.
Das WLAN selbst ist funktionstüchtig eingestellt, kann mit meinem Laptop problemlos darauf zugreifen und komme ins Internet.


Ich hoffe ihr habt noch eine Idee, was man versuchen könnte.
Im Netz hab ich nichts hilfreiches gefunden. Nur den Hinweis das bei einem Test es nicht möglich war, ein Epson-Drucker über den Router zu betreiben.
Ich sehe es daher im Rahmen des Möglichen das eine Inkompatibilität zwischen Router und Drucker besteht.


----------



## Heretic (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Speedport LTE II + WLAN-Drucker (HP P1102W)*

Verstehe ich das Richtig , das du den Router W502V so benutz wie vorher und den Speedport LTE lediglich am DSL anschluss als Modem davor sachltest ?

Oder Hängt dein Pc jetzt am neuen Router und der Drucker am alten. ?


----------



## Homerclon (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Speedport LTE II + WLAN-Drucker (HP P1102W)*

Der alte Router ist weg, es hängt alles am neuen Router. (Desktop-PCs per Kabel, Drucker per WLAN)
Als LAN-Switch/Hub kommt ein LAN-Switch/Hub von DLink zum Einsatz, der bereits beim alten Router davor geschaltet war, und keine Probleme verursachte.

Hab den alten Router nur genannt damit sicher ist das der Drucker sehr wohl dazu fähig ist per WLAN ins Netzwerk eingebunden zu werden.


----------



## Heretic (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Speedport LTE II + WLAN-Drucker (HP P1102W)*

Okey, 

ich Rede jetzt einfach mal aus eigener Erfahrung da ich nicht die Oberfläche deines Routers kenne.

In meinem Router gibt es ein Feld "Geräte im Netzwerk dürfen UNTEREINANDER Kommunizieren" . (Gibts bei Lan und WLAN)
Mit etwas glück musst du lediglich da ein häcken machen. (So wars bei mir ^^)

Das würde zumindestens erklären warum es genau zum Routerwechsel nicht mehr ging....

MfG Heretic


----------



## Homerclon (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Speedport LTE II + WLAN-Drucker (HP P1102W)*

Ähnliche Option gibts, nämliche welche Geräte zugriff aufs WLAN-Netz nehmen dürfen, oder nicht dürfen. Aber das hab ich zu Testzwecken bereits deaktiviert.
Sowie allgemeine Filterungslisten (MAC, IP, URL & vorgegebene Protokolle).

Ich glaube, ich hab was gefunden. Das werde ich aber erst morgen testen.
Die Drucker-IP ist auf 192.168.2.x eingestellt. (Laut Testdruck-Seite) Das DHCP des Routers nutzt aber nur IPs mit 192.168.1.x. Evtl. ignoriert der Router alles das an andere IP-Bereiche geht.


EDIT: *Problem gelöst.*
Es lag tatsächlich an der IP-Adresse. Der Router blockierte alle IPs die nicht im gleichen Segment waren.


----------

